# Fancy a Game anyone



## Fader (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a relatively new golfer (been playing 12months)and have only ever played my home course, so wondered if there are any other kent golfers in the forum arena that ever get together or fancied a meet up to show me the delights of their home courses or others in the region.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2012)

for someone whos been playing 12 months, congratulations on the HC of 9.2, 

im about for weekday games at the moment and would be happy to travel somewhere between you and me for a game, my home course is currently in poor condition so wouldnt have the nerve to invite someone there, drop me a PM with your thoughts, theres a few off here ScottJD, AW, Chrisd, Smiffy who we could rope in for a game too.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 15, 2012)

I can sort out aslot for you to join me and a mate one Sunday, play all over the place, cray valley, southern valley and birchwood mostly, more than welcome.  Also a member of the Eltham Maryfield society who play all over too, search for them on google for their website.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2012)

cheers GBW, im playing pedham place sunday, more for the fact that it should be dry there but i know its going to be windy. keep me posted on an invite though.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 15, 2012)

Another Kentish person on here!! Welcome aboard.

I really need to sort out a game at mine


----------



## Bratty (Feb 15, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			cheers GBW, im playing pedham place sunday, more for the fact that it should be dry there but i know its going to be windy. keep me posted on an invite though.
		
Click to expand...

Pedham's a great course. Mind you, 28 mph winds will make it interesting, mate! :whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2012)

dont i know it bratts, its going to be fun hitting half a 6iron into a 120 yard par3 because of the wind...


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 15, 2012)

Playing pedham with a society the following Sunday (26th) if you're up for it fella, pm me if you are and il get you a spot. Good bunch of lads.


I'm playing at chelsfield this Sunday, not played it before but heard good things so far. Can't wait!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheers Stuart, let me see how I hack on Sunday first, wind is not my strong point but I do like the course


----------



## Bratty (Feb 16, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Playing pedham with a society the following Sunday (26th) if you're up for it fella, pm me if you are and il get you a spot. Good bunch of lads.


I'm playing at chelsfield this Sunday, not played it before but heard good things so far. Can't wait!
		
Click to expand...

PM me if you want hole by hole account, Stuart. I started my golf there and played it a lot. It's fairly short, but an okay test. If you're a little wayward, it's tricky.

Was back there last summer for a twilight round, and did the front 9 in level par, for the first time ever.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Bratty, I love the suprises a fresh course can turn out. Will let you know how I get on


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2012)

likewise GBW, ill let you know of any changes when i play there sunday.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers mate, played Pedham a couple of times last year, looking forward to seeing how the new club house looks, last time I played there the club house was a container


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2012)

we must have played it around the same time, not fun when you take a society to a builders yard, but everyone loved the course.  im pumped to be going back.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 16, 2012)

Clubhouse is nice. 

I usually stop at Pedham on my way home and use the range there.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

Right bugger to get into on a boot fair Sunday morning though!


----------



## Fader (Feb 17, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			for someone whos been playing 12 months, congratulations on the HC of 9.2, 

im about for weekday games at the moment and would be happy to travel somewhere between you and me for a game, my home course is currently in poor condition so wouldnt have the nerve to invite someone there, drop me a PM with your thoughts, theres a few off here ScottJD, AW, Chrisd, Smiffy who we could rope in for a game too.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds really good to me I'm happy to meet up anywhere for a game and enjoy the golf and new golf courses


----------



## Fader (Feb 17, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			I can sort out aslot for you to join me and a mate one Sunday, play all over the place, cray valley, southern valley and birchwood mostly, more than welcome. Also a member of the Eltham Maryfield society who play all over too, search for them on google for their website.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me and would like to play all the courses you mention as they are local to me and I would like to extend my list of course played in my area


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 19, 2012)

Played Chelsfield lakes today, greens were frozen until the 8th where the sun finally started thawing them. 

Played the first two holeslovely, 3 pts from each. Then I fell apart! 11 ptsfront, 15 points back. Finished with a bogey on 18th for 3 pts though \0/ Overall a nice course, dunno why its got lakes in its name though, sure I only spotted the one!

How did Pedham play OD? I'm looking forward to it next Sunday.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			How did Pedham play OD? I'm looking forward to it next Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Long would be an underestimate. Clever socks here come up with the idea 
" lets play off the whites to make it interesting."


Well the par 5's were never reachable in two, even with a great drive away, most par5's you was hitting driver, 3w, pw-7i in... the wind was punishing but it made it fun.

shot 34 points with 3 birdies which is a personal best in one round. ground was dry, ball was running, course was mud free and greens were true, and not a single mat. a couple of hick up holes but all in all a great day.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds great, should be in even better nick for next Sunday then.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

i was impressed on its condition considering teh rain we had testurday afternoon too. its meant to be a pretty dry week so thats good, and the wind should draw the water out nicely. bunkers were good too. 

Try and convince the boys to play from the whites.... its fun... honest.


----------



## leaney (Feb 19, 2012)

Fader said:



			I'm a relatively new golfer (been playing 12months)and have only ever played my home course, so wondered if there are any other kent golfers in the forum arena that ever get together or fancied a meet up to show me the delights of their home courses or others in the region.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on the 9 handicap in such a short time of playing! I'm hoping to the at a 15 handicap by June when I would have then been playing 12 months.

Have you got any tips that might help me?

I'm on the range 2-3 times a week, I play on Saturday and I have a monthly golf lessons as well as watching Youtube clips for tips. 

Cheers


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 19, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			i was impressed on its condition considering teh rain we had testurday afternoon too. its meant to be a pretty dry week so thats good, and the wind should draw the water out nicely. bunkers were good too. 

Try and convince the boys to play from the whites.... its fun... honest.
		
Click to expand...


Hah! No chance of that, the way I'm playing I'm more likely to try convincing them to play off the reds!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 19, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Overall a nice course, dunno why its got lakes in its name though, sure I only spotted the one!
		
Click to expand...

There are two. One splitting 9 and 18, and then a pointless one to the left of 14 and right of 16.
Sorry you didn't score so well, but that's golf!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 20, 2012)

I wasn't expecting much tbh, not played enough recently. Out of out four ball three of us scored 26 pts, I caught up on the last hole so it was nail biting stuff!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 26, 2012)

An update on Pedham, played there in the society in the glorious sunshine, my first outing in shorts for a long time. Scored my best round yet, 34 pts and went round in 101, so close to breaking 100.

Course was in fantastic nick apart from some of the greens, the holes seemed to be on mounds, everybody was complaining about it.


----------

